# Hearn Thermal Generating Station



## jerm IX (Dec 4, 2011)

As far as urban exploration in Ontario, Canada is concerned, The Hearn is Mecca.

This is my first write-up with my newfound sobriety, I have previously never written anything sober, ever. It felt great to get back to an activity that I thoroughly enjoy, and I hope that you enjoy it as well.

Come on in...

http://jermalism.blogspot.com/2011/11/abandonment-issues-rl-hearn-thermal.html



Here are a handful of the shots my wife ninja and I took on this exploration...




R.L. Hearn Thermal Generating Station by jerm IX, on Flickr




The Hearn control room by jerm IX, on Flickr




wheel of fortune by jerm IX, on Flickr




inter-office memo Oct 8/76 by jerm IX, on Flickr




T. by jerm IX, on Flickr




here we go again by jerm IX, on Flickr




don't look down by jerm IX, on Flickr




red tape by jerm IX, on Flickr




Please hang up and try your call again. This is a recording. by jerm IX, on Flickr


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 5, 2011)

Jeeze Louise, that is BIG!


----------



## sebjonson (Dec 5, 2011)

*anyone fancy going to Canada!*

stunning location, top notch find. Control room is a-mazing!


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 5, 2011)

yes nice one mate a a fair few power station across the water here in Euroland


----------



## Lusker (Dec 5, 2011)

Very cool set of pictures. Amazing controlroom

Thanks


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 6, 2011)

Superb site. Really enjoyed your write-up on your blog too. You are extremely brave to climb up open stairs to the gantries, Jerm. I also have acrophobia, so I matched your sweaty palms and shaking simply by reading about it! 
Excellently done.


----------



## Ratters (Dec 7, 2011)

That place is huge!!!

Great pics & blog write up though


----------



## King Al (Dec 7, 2011)

Superb jerm! can't wait to see your next report


----------



## BahrainPete (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice indeed, I love old industry alot. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jerm IX (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks all. This place is indeed epic.


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 12, 2011)

WOw nice work Jerm will check out the blog pics tonight


----------



## KingRat (Dec 12, 2011)

Holy cow !! (or should that be moose?)

what an amazing site !!

More?


----------



## jerm IX (Dec 15, 2011)

KingRat said:


> Holy cow !! (or should that be moose?)
> 
> what an amazing site !!
> 
> More?



More?

There's a ton of pics if you follow the blog link in my original post!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2011)

O...m...g... When's the next flight! 
That is epic. Stunning photos do it justice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 15, 2011)

Is that frost on the control panel? Great pics


----------



## jerm IX (Dec 15, 2011)

flyboys90 said:


> Is that frost on the control panel? Great pics



The frost is a prop from the Resident Evil Redemption movie that had just wrapped before our exploration.


----------

